# Nutro Desserts



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

That sounds good. I have to go to Petsmart sometime this week,
I'll check em out. Thanks!


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I give them to Darla as a treat occasionally. She loves them.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I've only tried the Carrot Cake one. My picky eater turned his nose up at it! I thought he was just being 'mental' and tried several days---he would eat around it. Never touched it! Now if I had been eating human carrot cake, he would have begged for it and gobbled it up.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Someone posted about these awhile back and got me curious. I'd like to try one but haven't seen them anywhere. Does Petsmart have them in stock now?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I haven't tried them, but mine do love the Nutro Drumsticks. I'll have to 
get some next trip.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I got them today!! I found them at Petco. I never saw them at petsmart.

I came home and gave Mac the Berry Cobbler (it does smell so good!! I was this close to try it myself)
He looooved it!!!!! 

I gave him just a little bit. Not the whole can. How much did you your babies???


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Well I just have a question? I took Nemo off Ultra , because of tear staining (He is on Wellness)
Would these treats cause staining too, like the food? 
I wonder...
Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

> I got them today!! I found them at Petco. I never saw them at petsmart.
> 
> I came home and gave Mac the Berry Cobbler (it does smell so good!! I was this close to try it myself)
> He looooved it!!!!!
> ...



I don't give Darla the whole can either. I just give her a little bit. I use is at a treat every now and then.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> Well I just have a question? I took Nemo off Ultra , because of tear staining (He is on Wellness)
> Would these treats cause staining too, like the food?
> I wonder...
> Thanks,
> Andrea~[/B]



I had the same problem with Nutro. I got Bella one of these desserts last week and split the little can up and gave it to her on three different days. So far so good. No staining. I got the carrot cake and she loved it but I won't be giving it to her all the time, just for a special treat every now and then.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=239426
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uhm I don't think it would... the ingredients are so different.....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=239536
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well , I am still not taking a chance..

Andrea~


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I tried the Apple Dessert for Scooby ages ago and he wouldn't look at it, he is so picky about his food and he just walked when I offered it to him.

I feed him Nutro Max Lamb, Chicken and Rice and he has not tear staining at all from it, perhaps hit effects different dogs in different ways. It's the only canned food that Scooby will eat without any trouble so I am definately staying with it.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I understand... 
but even being from the same breed our babies are different... just like people. what works for one may not work fo the other. I changed from eukanuba to nutro and mac's tears definitely reduced. I can't say it's because of the food because I changed soooo many things at the same time: treats, water, started using fresh eyes, he was on antibiotics for a week... 
so I don't know... but he is a picky eater... and he loved the food!!!! 

by the way, he doesn't eat at al if I'm around. He loved the dessert when hand fed him. when I put the same flavor (berries) on his bowl and left there and went on with my business... he just followed me!!!







didn't even touch it!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=239620
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uhm I don't think it would... the ingredients are so different..... [/B][/QUOTE] 

Well , I am still not taking a chance..

Andrea~ [/B][/QUOTE] 

If you were feeding the Nutro Natural Choice it is the beet pulp that can cause tearstaining. As long as there is none in the desserts they wouldn't cause the staining


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=239691
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well , I am still not taking a chance..

Andrea~ [/B][/QUOTE] 

If you were feeding the Nutro Natural Choice it is the beet pulp that can cause tearstaining. As long as there is none in the desserts they wouldn't cause the staining







[/B][/QUOTE] 

Thanks! I was feeding Nutro (Ultra), I have to find treats for him, cause everything I try , causes Nemo to have diarrhea







..So I will check that out if the treats have it (beet pulp)..

Andrea~


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=241985
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uhm I don't think it would... the ingredients are so different..... [/B][/QUOTE] 

Well , I am still not taking a chance..

Andrea~ [/B][/QUOTE] 

If you were feeding the Nutro Natural Choice it is the beet pulp that can cause tearstaining. As long as there is none in the desserts they wouldn't cause the staining







[/B][/QUOTE] 

Thanks! I was feeding Nutro (Ultra), I have to find treats for him, cause everything I try , causes Nemo to have diarrhea







..So I will check that out if the treats have it (beet pulp)..

Andrea~ [/B][/QUOTE] 

Indy is hard to get treats for also. We have been giving him Charlie Bear treats for about a year now and he loves them and since they are a dry treat( small round bites, like a lima bean) he doesn't have any problems with his stools either







I get them from Petedge.com, but they have them at Petsmart. I know how it is when everything you try causes tummy problems







I hope you can find a treat for your baby that works for him


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=241987
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well , I am still not taking a chance..

Andrea~ [/B][/QUOTE] 

If you were feeding the Nutro Natural Choice it is the beet pulp that can cause tearstaining. As long as there is none in the desserts they wouldn't cause the staining







[/B][/QUOTE] 

Thanks! I was feeding Nutro (Ultra), I have to find treats for him, cause everything I try , causes Nemo to have diarrhea







..So I will check that out if the treats have it (beet pulp)..

Andrea~ [/B][/QUOTE] 

Indy is hard to get treats for also. We have been giving him Charlie Bear treats for about a year now and he loves them and since they are a dry treat( small round bites, like a lima bean) he doesn't have any problems with his stools either







I get them from Petedge.com, but they have them at Petsmart. I know how it is when everything you try causes tummy problems







I hope you can find a treat for your baby that works for him







[/B][/QUOTE] 

Thanks so much! I will give those treats a try..
Andrea~


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I got Rex all 4 flavors the beginning of July and he loves them! This month I went back and got him 4 more. I only give him one maybe once a week at most, more like every 10 days. He will gobble up the whole can. It smells so good I am slightly tempted to try it, but I must resist, I cant go there. I am only giving it as a once in awhile treat, but when he hasn't had any reactions to it. Apple Torte is his favorite!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> I got Rex all 4 flavors the beginning of July and he loves them! This month I went back and got him 4 more. I only give him one maybe once a week at most, more like every 10 days. He will gobble up the whole can. It smells so good I am slightly tempted to try it, but I must resist, I cant go there. I am only giving it as a once in awhile treat, but when he hasn't had any reactions to it. Apple Torte is his favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











soooo funny!!
everytime I open one I think about trying and then I think..."Oh man, I CAN'T do that"
hahaha

but I agree with you... they smell really good!!







> Thanks! I was feeding Nutro (Ultra), I have to find treats for him, cause everything I try , causes Nemo to have diarrhea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of treas do you mean???
Like reward treats????

I had a problem to find treats for mac because of the size. LOL I even got soft big treats and would break them in little pieces (for training you know)
]
But then I found these Nature's Recipe Training treats. (u can find it at petsmart)I just checked and they don't have beet pulp in it. mac loves them. they are small and chewy!!!! 

anyways... they would be good if you mean this kind of treats... not if you mean like desert kind of treat!! LOL


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Are these desserts high calorie??? They sound great for a treat........


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=243203
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I picked up a couple of cans of the desserts last night and the dogs went absolutely crazy for them. They've been incredibly picky about their food lately and Pixie has flat out refused to eat out of her bowl anymore so I just took a teeny bit of the dessert and mixed it into their dry food and both of them licked their bowls cleaned. According to the can, each can has less than 100 calories. I didn't even come close to using up an entire can because it's quite a bit. I just used a little dollop and boy, what a difference it made in their appetites. Also, no problems w/ their stools which I was a little worried about. I just want to say thanks to the original poster for mentioning these.. my fingers are crossed that they've solved my picky eater problem.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I finally got around to picking up a couple of cans of this to try. Jolie LOVED the pumpkin crumble but Hope wasn't crazy about it. Sadie was in Jackson, so I'll try her with the apple one. I don't really love the consistency, but they sure do smell good. I don't think there is anything in there that a human wouldn't eat. I'm not into dog food for myself, but these certainly do have a pleasant smell. Normally canned dog food makes me kind of nauseaus! LOL


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> I finally got around to picking up a couple of cans of this to try. Jolie LOVED the pumpkin crumble but Hope wasn't crazy about it. Sadie was in Jackson, so I'll try her with the apple one. I don't really love the consistency, but they sure do smell good. I don't think there is anything in there that a human wouldn't eat. I'm not into dog food for myself, but these certainly do have a pleasant smell. Normally canned dog food makes me kind of nauseaus! LOL[/B]



really??? 
I tried those nutro wet food that comes on a pouch. have you seen it???
they smell really good!
it's not like a paste as the other ones... it has some chunky thingies and gravy. Mac loves it!!!!!! that one I had to try!!!! hahaha it does taste ok... but t needs some salt!!!


----------

